# Produkttests von nicht empfehlenswerten Shops



## Ralphi (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gestern beim durchblättern an einem Test von Euch hängen geblieben.

Ihr habt getestet:

Ultraforce Crysis Special Edition, Seite 18

Nun zum Problem, 

wir alle wissen ja das die 8800GT's stark vergriffen sind und somit nur schwer zu beziehen. Ich persönlich nicht aber ein Freund von mir hat mit diesem Shop jedoch nur Probleme. Vertröstungsstandardmails, Unwahrheiten via Mail etc..
Da dort gern Vorkasse genommen wird (wie auch bei meinem Freund) zahlt man und hofft auf baldiges Eintreffen der Ware. Jedoch lässt sich Ultraforce da gerne auch mal mehr Zeit. 
Da ich nun stutzig geworden bin, habe ich mal ein wenig gegoogelt und bin auf folgenden Artikel gestoßen:

http://www.snakecity-forum.com/board/showthread.php?&threadid=6243

Folglich geht es nicht wenigen so, und Geld gibts meist nur mit anwaltlichem Schreiben zurück. Gerade die letzten Seiten des Threads sind interessant weil sie sehr aktuell sind, was zeigt das diese Probleme auch noch aktuell sind.

Ich finde solche Shops sollte man nicht weiter unterstützen, wenn auch noch Unwahrheiten gemailt werden und die Erreichbarkeit unter aller S** ist.

Ich kann persönlich nachvollziehen wie es ist, wenn man sich auf seinen neuen Rechner freut und er kommt und kommt nicht. Viel schlimmer sind aber noch die miesen Machenschaften.
Gerade weil so viele Leser auf Euren Rat vertrauen und deswegen auch dort blauäugig kaufen, ist es nötig auch den Shop zu bewerten finde ich. Sicherlich ist das ein Mehraufwand, aber einer den Euch die Leser danken werden. 
Sicher kommt jetzt die Antwort, dass Ihr nur das Produkt bewertet. Richtig, aber wie schon geschrieben, viele laufen dadurch ins offene Messer. Sprichwörtlich.

Ich hoffe es ist zu Verstehen was ich mit meinem Anliegen rüber bringen will.

Gute Nacht, 

Ralph


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. Dezember 2007)

Das ist sehr interessant. Ich denke einmal, dass PCGH diesen PC von der Firma gestellt bekommen hat d.h. entweder hat PCGH eine Anfrage für den PC an die Firma gestellt und die Firma hat dann PCGH ein Testsample geschickt oder die Firma hat von sich aus ein Testgsample geschickt. 
Das Probmlem hierbei ist(wenn ich denn Recht haben sollte mit meiner Vermutung), das wenn eine anerkannte PC Zeitschrift nach Produkten fragt bzw. wenn die Firma, so einer Zeitschrift ein Testsample zuschickt, macht das die Firma um ihr Produkt in der Öffentlichkeit gut da stehen zu lassen und dadurch, dass man den Medien die Ware von sich aus zuschickt und diese nicht selber bestellen müssen, bekommen diese auch nichts von der Miesere mit. Das ist ja leider das schlimme dran, nach außen (zu den "Großen") hui und nach innen (zu den "Kleinen") pfui. 
Ich finds nur schade, das es immer noch solche Firmen gibt, die nur Geld wollen und keine  Ware bieten und erst auf Druck eines Anwaltes tätig werden.


----------



## Ralphi (6. Dezember 2007)

hmm scheint wohl nich so zu interessieren ...


----------



## 2fink (6. Dezember 2007)

Ralphi schrieb:


> hmm scheint wohl nich so zu interessieren ...



 ganz ruhig... es ist grad mal mittag! die admins und moderatoren hier arbeiten eben auch noch außerhalb des forums. und nach olivers aussage ist zurzeit die hölle in der redaktion ausgebrochen!

mfg


----------



## Ralphi (6. Dezember 2007)

bleib du mal ruhig ^^ ich meinte ja die community ..aber is schon verständlich ...hier wird ja nich so oft reingeguckt wie ins overclocking


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann auch nur jedem raten sich Informationen zu holen, wenn man in einem, für sich persönlich neuem, PC Shop etwas bestellt.

Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen hab ich mit worldmediacenter.de gemacht und auch schon Strafanzeige gegen den Besitzer gestellt, da ich dummer Weise per Vorkasse gezahlt hab, aber meine Ware nie bekommen habe.


----------



## Masher (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde das die PCGH überhaupt mehr über die Probleme mancher Produkte schreiben sollte....z.B. mobo probs----jedoch wird sehr vieles verschwiegen da man sich beim Hersteller ja nicht schlecht machen will und weiterhin alle Testsamples bekommen möchte....und das viele euren rat befolgen ist richtig...jedoch werden auch viele i-wann draufkommen das ihr immer ein bisschen wahrheit verschweigt

mfg


----------



## exa (6. Dezember 2007)

ein guter anhaltspunkt um so was zu vermeiden ist der preisvergleich geizhals.at, die haben bewertungen von den kunden, sodass man schlechte shops auf anhieb erkennt, je mehr bewertungen, desto sicherer kann man sich sein...


----------



## Ralphi (6. Dezember 2007)

exa schrieb:


> ein guter anhaltspunkt um so was zu vermeiden ist der preisvergleich geizhals.at, die haben bewertungen von den kunden, sodass man schlechte shops auf anhieb erkennt, je mehr bewertungen, desto sicherer kann man sich sein...




das ist so ja schon richtig, aber die leser, die es im heft lesen gehen direkt auf die herstellerhomepage --> ohne umwege. Im Heft wird ja auch die direkte Homepage angegeben.


----------



## Masher (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde überhaupt erst im net Tests lesen und auch Kundenrezesionen wie bei Alternate finde ich sehr gut!


----------



## Iron-Shio (6. Dezember 2007)

Kundenrezensionen können auch gefälscht sein. Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele der Meinungen bei Idealo und Konsorten Fälschungen sind. Trau niemanden... (siehe sig)  

Mir ist Ultaforce auf gefallen, da ihre Lüfter auf den Bildern in der Werbung ein nicht so gern gesehenes Kreuz wieder geben...(zumindest bei den älteren Werbungen) und der Name machte mein, wohl nicht ganz seriösen, Eindruck komplett.


----------



## Malkav85 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hmm...wieso? Hat der Geschäfts"führer" ne Glatze?


----------



## Iron-Shio (6. Dezember 2007)

Wollte ich das andeuten? Vielleicht. 

Ich habe mir das bei Snakecity mal durch gelesen...oh weh... . Ich würde doch anstelle der PCGH und PCG mal darüber nachdenken, ob man diese Anzeige von Ultraforce noch schalten sollte - Geld hin oder her. 
Mir ist klar, das sich ein Magazin hauptsächlich aus der Werbung finanziert, dennoch wird oft das Image der Zeitschrift auf die Werbung übertragen. Was hier fatal ist. 

Ich weis nicht genau, ich bin immer nen bisschen ungeduldig. Wenn in einem Shop angeben wird, das eine Ware vorrätig sei, erwarte ich eine Lieferung in den nächsten 2-3 Tagen, ab dem eingehen des Geldes. Ich habe diesbezüglich mit K&M Elektronik AG nicht so gut Erfahrung gemacht. Wobei ich nach dem UF berichten sagen muss, das es bei mir einfacher war. Zudem muss man sagen das K&M Elektronik AG einen Servis hat der schnell reagiert. Zumindest beim beantworten der Emails. 
Ich habe ein XFX 88er Ultra bestellt gehabt. Mir wurde mitgeteilt das der Lieferant den Termin nicht eingehalten hat und sich der Liefertermin um 2 Wochen verschiebe. 
Darauf hin habe ich storniert. Ein Verrechnungsscheck sei sofort los geschickt wurden. Nach 1 Woche habe ich mir gedacht das kein Brief so lange braucht. Nach zweitägiger Diskussion über Email(was doch von Geduld spricht), dachte ich vereinbart zu haben, das sie mir das Geld jetzt überweisen würden. Pustekuchen... am Tag darauf bekam ich eine Email sie hätten mir erneut einen Verrechnungsscheck verschickt. Ich wies sie auf ihr Irrtum und unseren Email-Verkehr hin und vermittelte ihnen subtil, das ich meine Geduld verloren habe und weiter unbequeme Schritte einleiten werden, wenn mein Geld nicht in den nächsten 3 Tagen auf meine Konto eingehen würde... . Naja es kam am 4. Tag... aber das schreibe ich der Bank zu.  
Die ganze Abwicklung mag wohl von Beginn der Bestellung bis zur Rückerstattung 1 Monat gewesen sein. Urteilt selbst. Ich bestelle jedenfalls dort nichts mehr... Ich habe übrings keine der beiden losgeschickten Verrechnungsschecks bis jetzt bekommen. Es wurden also nie Verrechnungsschecks los geschickt.

Vor einer Woche habe ich bei hardwareversand.de ein DVD-Laufwerk und eine HDD bestellt. Beide waren auf Lager noch am selben Tag war die Ware kommissioniert und ich dacht wunderbar in 2 tagen habe ich sie. Leider nein. Sie schrieben mir 3 Tage nach der Bestellung, das sie wegen des Umzuges ihres Lagers, sich die Ware um 3-4 Tage verschieben würde. Ich antwortet etwas sarkastisch, das die vergangene Zeit - von 3 Tagen - wohl nicht von ihrer Angabe zu subtrahieren sei... . Ich habe wohl Recht. Bis jetzt warte ich noch und übe mich in Geduld. Obwohl ich ihnen schon eine Email geschrieben habe, um mich nach dem Stand der Dinge zu erkundigen. Ich habe dort schon öfters bestellt und unterstelle ihnen mal nichts. 

Positiv zu erwähnen(bis dato):
Ich habe Gestern dann eine Sparkle Calibre 8800GTX bei grafikkartenpower.de bestellt und wieder sofort per Vorauskasse überwiesen. Heute bekam ich die Email, das die Karte raus gegangen sei. Wenn ich die Graka dann morgen bekommen sollte... muss schnell meine Freundin vorbei kommen bevor ich mir selbst helfe.  

Ebenfalls caseking... Wow... 3 Tage und es klingelt an der Tür... Wahnsinn.. so muss das sein.


----------



## Ralphi (6. Dezember 2007)

danke für deine Erfahrungen,

ich finde, da hier viele leute ja auch Hardware bestellen und das nicht wenig könnte man nen kleines Shop Unterforum erstellen ...oder auch nicht ^^.
Danke Iron das du dir mal den Snakecitythread angetan hast. Fand das auch einfach krass. So krass das ich halt diesen Thread mal starten musste....aber gut wenn ich nicht der einzige bin der so denkt.


----------



## exa (6. Dezember 2007)

um mal ein bsp zu nennen, das es auch anders rum sein kann, es gibt sehr viele negativberichte über norskit.de...

jedoch habe ich bisher 3 mal bestellt und 3 mal lief alles glatt, sogar einmal, als es zu komplikationen kam... ich hatte einen moni bestellt, bekam 2 tage später aber ne mail, ob sie mir das gleiche modell mit ner normalen statt flat röhre schicken dürften, weil das andere modell vergriffen sei; ich sagte zu und 2 tage später war auch die differenz des preises auf meinem konto sowie einen weiteren tag später die ware da, alles super...


----------



## Iron-Shio (7. Dezember 2007)

Das habe ich auch entdeckt, als ich mir das snakecity angesehen habe. Ich habe Früher nur bei e-bug bestellt und auch viel und häufig. Habe auch dadurch die eine oder andere Reklamation gehabt. Die alles samt im normalen Rahmen verliefen. 
Und, inzwischen gestern, habe ich DDR und SD Speicher und eine HDD von e-bug bekommen was auch zufriedenstellend war.
Es ist nun mal so, das bei jedem Versand mal was nicht ganz so glatt läuft aber bei Ultraforce und den anderen Shops der Inhaber und Geschäftsführer erscheint mir das Vorsatz zu sein.


----------



## Ralphi (7. Dezember 2007)

Iron-Shio schrieb:


> Es ist nun mal so, das bei jedem Versand mal was nicht ganz so glatt läuft aber bei Ultraforce und den anderen Shops der Inhaber und Geschäftsführer erscheint mir das Vorsatz zu sein.



Und genau darum gehts, es hat ja keiner was gesagt wenn mal eine Reklamation nicht so schnell läuft oder es zu Fehlern in der Informationskette kommt. Aber wenn Unwahrheiten vorsätzlich erzählt werden und Geld zurück gehalten wird ist das schon wieder ne andere Sache, die auch schon ernster genommen werden sollte.

Deshalb sollte dieser Thread ja als Hinweis, auch an die Redakteure, gelten. Mich persönlich würde ja interessieren, wie es mit diesen Produkttests abläuft und ob solche einfach zugeschickt werden oder diese von PCGH konkret angefordert werden.


----------



## Atosch (7. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin bei Norsk.it voll auf die Schnauze gefallen.
Hab Ram bestellt, der aber nicht gepasst hat. Hab ihn dann als Päckchen zurück geschickt, weil die in ihren Bestimmungen stehen haben das die Den Versand eh berechnen.

Dann nichts ... Auf mehrere Anfragen bei einer 0900 Hotline kein Päckchen angekommen.

Zur Post Nachforschungsantrag => sie ham nix.

Zur Polizei die können nichts machen weil Privatrechtliche Forderung.

Anfrage bei Norsk mit aussage dass die Post nichts hat. Da hat die Hotline gefragt haben sie eine Pakte nummer. Ich sagte Nein war ein Päckchen.  Hotline Tja Pech gehabt und aufgelegt.

Ich war da gestanden und hab den Hörer angestarrt.

Mistladen


----------



## kmf (7. Dezember 2007)

Es ist im Prinzip eigentlich ganz egal, wie die Redaktion an ihre Testsamples kommt. 
Es kann jedoch nicht sein, dass durch die Redakteure Recherchen durchgeführt werden sollen, wie "seriös" der Lieferant letztlich gegenüber seiner Kundschaft ist. Das führt doch zu weit.


----------



## Pokerclock (7. Dezember 2007)

kmf schrieb:


> Es ist im Prinzip eigentlich ganz egal, wie die Redaktion an ihre Testsamples kommt.
> Es kann jedoch nicht sein, dass durch die Redakteure Recherchen durchgeführt werden sollen, wie "seriös" der Lieferant letztlich gegenüber seiner Kundschaft ist. Das führt doch zu weit.



Da stimme ich zu. So was ist ein Fall für "Computer-Doof". Die können dann der Frage nachgehen, *wie* dubios *alle* Online-Shops sind und gleich die eigentliche Frage übergehen, *ob* *bestimmte* Online-Shops dubios sind.


----------



## Ralphi (7. Dezember 2007)

kmf schrieb:


> Es kann jedoch nicht sein, dass durch die Redakteure Recherchen durchgeführt werden sollen, wie "seriös" der Lieferant letztlich gegenüber seiner Kundschaft ist. Das führt doch zu weit.



Google ist da recht schnell:

allein die ersten beiden links verweisen auf computerbase wo die Probleme behandelt werden...und das sind jeweils sehr lange Posts:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ultraforce+probleme&btnG=Suche&meta=

was jedoch jetzt nicht heißt das die Redakteure da Tiefenrecherche betreiben sollten, aber irgendeine Lösung wird sich doch finden lassen. 
Weil in diesen Postings habe ich auch solche sachen gelesen wie:




> denke mal schondas er seriös ist!
> 
> Hatte auch 2 seiten werbung in der neuen games*** _(Name von Ralphi geändert)_ gehabt...!


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Dezember 2007)

Atosch schrieb:


> Also ich bin bei Norsk.it voll auf die Schnauze gefallen.
> Hab Ram bestellt, der aber nicht gepasst hat. Hab ihn dann als Päckchen zurück geschickt, weil die in ihren Bestimmungen stehen haben das die Den Versand eh berechnen.
> 
> Dann nichts ... Auf mehrere Anfragen bei einer 0900 Hotline kein Päckchen angekommen.
> ...


Das ist immer so. Wenn du die Versandkosten eh zurückbekommst, versende auch als Paket.



> Mistladen


Mistkäufer


----------



## blueman (7. Dezember 2007)

ich bestell hochpreisige ware nur per nachname  das ist sicherer


----------



## Iron-Shio (7. Dezember 2007)

@Atosch: Also das Päckchen kann auch von der Post gefressen wurden sein.... 

Zu den Redis. ... sie sollen doch keine Nachforschungen betreiben, ist ja nicht ihr Aufgabenbereich, aber jetzt wo sie darauf hin gewiesen wurden, könnt man ein Reaktion, Stellungsnahme oder der Gleichen erwarten.


----------



## Atosch (7. Dezember 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Das ist immer so. Wenn du die Versandkosten eh zurückbekommst, versende auch als Paket.
> 
> Mistkäufer



Hätt ich ja nicht bekommen. Außerdem wär ich gerne nicht einfach so abgewürgt worden. Ein tut uns leid oder so wäre schon nett gewesen.


----------



## Ralphi (7. Dezember 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Mistkäufer



<off-topic>

Marbus das gehört hier sicher nicht her, wenn du mal einen Fehler machst würdest du es sicher auch nicht geil ^^ finden wenn man dich gleich so bezeichnet ...aber gut wenn du es ALLES besser weißt

</off-topic>


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Dezember 2007)

Den Laden als Mist bezeichnen ist aber ein noch größerer Fehler, wenn man den Fehler selbst begangen hat.

Mir selbst ist das schon mal passiert. Die 50 habe ich als Lehrgeld angesehen, den Händler trifft keine Schuld sondern mich. Deswegen ist das kein Mistladen, sondern wohl eher ich nen Mistkäufer. Insbesondere wenn ich so rumzicken würde.

Ich besitze die anscheinend seltene Gabe, Fehler einzusehen... Und der Spruch 





> ...aber gut wenn du es ALLES besser weißt


 ist hier denkbar unangebracht. Zumal ich niemals behauptet habe, dass ich alles besser wüsste.

@Atosch: Auch dir hätte es besser gestanden, deinen Geiz von 3 und den daraus entstandenen Schaden als Lehrgeld anzusehen statt den Händler zu beschimpfen.


----------



## dr.konkret (8. Dezember 2007)

Moin ihr Lieben,

würdet Ihr bitte beim Thema bleiben und persönliche Dinge
per privater Nachricht klären? Danke 

VG Oli


----------



## Ralphi (8. Dezember 2007)

Richtig,

also zurück zu den Test's bin gespannt was das Feedback von den Redakteuren sagt.


----------



## Ultimo (8. Dezember 2007)

Ihr solltet bei Euren Beiträgen nur bedenken, dass wir auf einem sehr schmalen Grat zwischen Erfahrungsbericht und geschäftsschädigendem Verhalten / Verleumdung befinden. Bitte haltet daher Maß bei Kritik und überlegt genau, was ihr wie formuliert. Es darf nämlich nicht sein, dass das Forum bzw. der Verlag durch unbedachte Äusserungen Schaden nimmt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2007)

Atosch schrieb:


> Hab ihn dann als Päckchen zurück geschickt, weil die in ihren Bestimmungen stehen haben das die Den Versand eh berechnen.


Öhm, sowas tut man nicht!
Das ist deine eigene Unwissenheit, etwas als Päckchen zurückzuschicken, denn der Unterschied zum Paket ist nicht nur der Preis sondern auch der Nachweis und die Versicherung!!!



Atosch schrieb:


> Dann nichts ... Auf mehrere Anfragen bei einer 0900 Hotline kein Päckchen angekommen.


Päckchen gehen öfter verloren als du meinst!



Atosch schrieb:


> Zur Post Nachforschungsantrag => sie ham nix.


Womit soll die POST denn nachforschen?
'ne Nummer hast nicht, versichert war das Paket auch nicht, ergo haftest DU dafür...



Atosch schrieb:


> Zur Polizei die können nichts machen weil Privatrechtliche Forderung.


Richtig, die Polizei ist nur für Straftaten zuständig, wenn du/jemand anders was (ausversehen) aufgrund deines grob fahrlässigem Handelns etwas verliert, ist es nicht deren Aufgabe...



Atosch schrieb:


> Anfrage bei Norsk mit aussage dass die Post nichts hat. Da hat die Hotline gefragt haben sie eine Pakte nummer. Ich sagte Nein war ein Päckchen.  Hotline Tja Pech gehabt und aufgelegt.


Richtig, weil alles nach Nummern geht, Päckchen = peck gehabt, weil:
a) unversichert
b) kann man nicht mit der EDV erfassen
c) hast du keinen Beleg etwas abgeschickt zu haben.




Atosch schrieb:


> Ich war da gestanden und hab den Hörer angestarrt.


Und hoffentlich hast draus gelernt, das man NIEMALS etwas *unversichert* und *ohne Beleg* verschicken sollte!!

PS: ich verschicke aus eben genau diesem Grunde NIEMALS als Päckchen, wenn jemand trotzdem ein Päckchen wünscht, frag ich noch 2x nach, ob er das auch wirklich will.



Atosch schrieb:


> Mistladen


In diesem Falle trifft dem Laden keine Schuld sondern dir!

Einzig das man gesagt hat 'pech gehabt' und aufgelegt hat, ist nicht ganz freundlich gewesen, ansonsten sehe ich aber keinen Fehler seitens NOrsk IT, wohl aber eine grob fahrlässige Handlung deinerseits, denn du hast etwas ohne Nachweis/Versicherung verschickt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2007)

Iron-Shio schrieb:


> Vor einer Woche habe ich bei hardwareversand.de ein DVD-Laufwerk und eine HDD bestellt. Beide waren auf Lager noch am selben Tag war die Ware kommissioniert und ich dacht wunderbar in 2 tagen habe ich sie. Leider nein. Sie schrieben mir 3 Tage nach der Bestellung, das sie wegen des Umzuges ihres Lagers, sich die Ware um 3-4 Tage verschieben würde. Ich antwortet etwas sarkastisch, das die vergangene Zeit - von 3 Tagen - wohl nicht von ihrer Angabe zu subtrahieren sei... . Ich habe wohl Recht. Bis jetzt warte ich noch und übe mich in Geduld. Obwohl ich ihnen schon eine Email geschrieben habe, um mich nach dem Stand der Dinge zu erkundigen. Ich habe dort schon öfters bestellt und unterstelle ihnen mal nichts.



Ja, seit anfang/mitte November haben sie wirklich Probleme, die sie bisher immer noch nicht so ganz im Griff haben, früher hatte ich 24-48h nach der Bestellung die Ware in Händen, momentan dauerts immer noch 3 Tage länger...


----------



## der8auer (9. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich bin bei solchen "noname" Shops oder nicht so bekannten Shops auch eher vorsichtig. Bei Alternate bestelle ich alles ohne Bedenken per Vorkasse aber wenn ich z.B. bei Geizhals.at was suche und das bei einem Shop finde, den ich noch nie gehört/gelesen habe dann geh ich lieber auf Nummer sicher und bestelle mein Zeugs per Nachname. 
Ich denke der PCGH Redaktion kann man da keinen Vorwurf machen. Die können ja schließlich nicht jeden Shop prüfen oder sich groß damit auseinandersetzen. Haben ja sowieso jede menge um die Ohren 
Dazu ist ein Feedback ja da


----------



## Atosch (9. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Einzig das man gesagt hat 'pech gehabt' und aufgelegt hat, ist nicht ganz freundlich gewesen, ansonsten sehe ich aber keinen Fehler seitens NOrsk IT, wohl aber eine grob fahrlässige Handlung deinerseits, denn du hast etwas ohne Nachweis/Versicherung verschickt...




Ich denk jetzt wo dus so sagst hast du wohl recht. Ich war nur über die ruppige Abfuhr sehr verwundert.


----------



## Ralphi (9. Dezember 2007)

Ultimo schrieb:


> Ihr solltet bei Euren Beiträgen nur bedenken, dass wir auf einem sehr schmalen Grat zwischen Erfahrungsbericht und geschäftsschädigendem Verhalten / Verleumdung befinden. Bitte haltet daher Maß bei Kritik und überlegt genau, was ihr wie formuliert. Es darf nämlich nicht sein, dass das Forum bzw. der Verlag durch unbedachte Äusserungen Schaden nimmt.




ich wollte lediglich einmal darauf hinweisen, dass sich die negativen Erfahrungsberichte im Netz häufen. Da ich/bzw. wir das hier aufgegriffen haben und ich explizit auf das andere Forum verwiesen hab denke ich nicht das ich mich auf diesem besagten Grad befinde. 
Was hier an persönlichen Erlebnissen gepostet wird steht ja eigentlich nicht zur Debatte, es ging mir ja eigentlich nur um dieses eine getestete Produkt


----------



## Iron-Shio (9. Dezember 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ja, seit anfang/mitte November haben sie wirklich Probleme, die sie bisher immer noch nicht so ganz im Griff haben, früher hatte ich 24-48h nach der Bestellung die Ware in Händen, momentan dauerts immer noch 3 Tage länger...




Ich habe am Freitag angerufen... hat sich nach logistischen Problemen angehört... aber meine Ware wurde dann sofort rausgeschickt. Die meine es eben nicht böse... aber irgendwas scheint bei den gerade schief zu laufen.


----------



## Malkav85 (9. Dezember 2007)

*schmunzel* ja, Hardwareversand.de sind ein wenig "langsam" ^^ Da die bei mir schon 2 mal ne Bestellung per Vorkasse falsch berechnet hatten und eigenartiger Weise immer länger gebracht hatten, bestell ich bei denen nur noch per Nachnahme.

Da kommt die Ware komischer Weise schneller an


----------



## Iron-Shio (10. Dezember 2007)

Naja... ich bin bloß jemand der kaum Bargeld mit sich führt... und Klimpergeld schon gar nicht ich würde sogar gern beim Bäcker mit Karte zahlen  . Nachnahme ist schlecht wenn man eben nie  Geld im Haus hat.  Vorkasse ist da entspannter... außerdem tut mir das Geld dann nicht so weh, weil ich es ja nie sehe!  Ich bekomme dann immer nur Geschenk und freu mich


----------



## Ralphi (10. Dezember 2007)

und schon garnicht wenn man ein system für ~1700 bestellt (siehe Topic), wär mir auch unangenehm so viel Geld zu Hause liegen zu haben.


----------



## Eiche (14. Dezember 2007)

so ich habe da mal was für euch gefunden
*Erfahrungen mit Online-Händlern* 
ist nicht ganz so gravierend aber postet das ergebniss bitte da rein

ach ja wer so teure Sachen mit Vorkasse zahlt(ohne zu wissen ob die Sachen auf lager sind) ist wohl selbst schuld und muss damit rechnen das er ne ganze weile nichts davon sieht da der Händler versucht zu liefern.

und das Sachen bei Nachnahme schneller ankommen ist vollkommen natürlich bei welchen die im lager sind.

*ich sage doch immer noch wer lesen kann ist im vorteil.*


----------



## Ralphi (15. Dezember 2007)

zeffer schrieb:


> so ich habe da mal was für euch gefunden
> *Erfahrungen mit Online-Händlern*
> ist nicht ganz so gravierend aber postet das ergebniss bitte da rein
> 
> ...




du hast überhaupt nicht verstanden worum es geht!!! 

Der Shop suggeriert ja das die Ware auf Lager ist!!
Und es geht darum wie der Shop mit Kunden umgeht bzw. das Unwahrheiten geschrieben werden. Weiterhin ist es bei vielen leider so gewesen, dass der Shop erst reagiert hat als anwaltliche Schritte angedroht worden sind.

Wenn du den Vorteil lesen hast ...dann les dir doch auch mal genau den Thread durch -.-


----------

